# What Murray do I have?



## Critter1 (May 30, 2017)

Picked this up cheap on CL. I'd like to know what the year and what model Murray this is. Didn't come with a badge or chain guard. Any help?

Serial is MOU 315167. 






 



Justin


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 3, 2017)

That frame style was introduced in '58, and commonly called 'Flightliner', after the popular Sears version. The 'hubcap' on the crank suggests it's from the '63 up 'Spaceliner' era. They were made into the late 60s, Murray's serial codes were a bit jumbled during these years.


----------



## Critter1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you.  


Justin


----------

